# First Lesson Tomorrow



## Transk53 (Sep 8, 2014)

Just maybe, and I mean maybe, I have drected myself in the right direction. First lesson tomorrow.

*Clicky*


----------



## donald1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Good for you,  enjoy the class sounds great


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 10, 2014)

Now last night was more like it. No ego and no emphasis on trying to kick a pad off a hand. The instructor talked about Inosanto and Bruce Lee. Gave me a run down on FMA and a bit of their culture, at least in terms that I could understand. Sounds like my council land upbringing was a sweet shop. More importantly though, the instructor actually enquired about my back when I had made sure that I mentioned my history with it.

Once we started though, I was in the fortuitous position of being the only student, aside the BJJ guy&#8217;s on the mats, I had just over an hour of fun. Started with shadow boxing, which I have never liked, and my bloody right foot went stiff again, then moved on to arm and hand techniques. The last was using sticks, padded and then the wooden variety. I know my terminology is a bit off here, but don&#8217;t remember some of the names. Good fun it was, despite the fact that my so called training partner let me down again. Guess now when I hear the same old refrain &#8220;we have really got to do something&#8221; My reply will be simple, &#8220;Yawn&#8221; Seeing the BJJ in action was cool. Watched a bit at the end while I don&#8217;t understand it, it looks like a Chess game of sorts. Roll on tomorrow


----------



## donnaTKD (Sep 10, 2014)

wow  that sounds like really really good fun  

don't think that my body would stand up to it though 

keep us informed as to what's going on


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 10, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> wow  that sounds like really really good fun
> 
> don't think that my body would stand up to it though
> 
> keep us informed as to what's going on



Nor would mine no doubt. The instructor and I briefly talked about it, I don't think it would be for me irrespective of a bad back. I think it is testament to the overall philosophy of the school that it is relaxed.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow, my instructor is off to train with Dan Inosanto for the first two weeks of October. May mean a couple of weeks off for me, but still, I don't mind too much as the end result will be knowledge passed on by a guru! Sweet as.


----------



## Transk53 (Sep 19, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Wow, my instructor is off to train with Dan Inosanto for the first two weeks of October. May mean a couple of weeks off for me, but still, I don't mind too much as the end result will be knowledge passed on by a guru! Sweet as.



Turns out to be five weeks. Oh well there will be something I can concentrate on.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 19, 2014)

Happy you enjoyed the class.  Is there another instructor at the school you an train with while your main instructor is off studying? 
Keep us informed of your progress


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 2, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> Happy you enjoyed the class.  Is there another instructor at the school you an train with while your main instructor is off studying?
> Keep us informed of your progress



No unfortunately. The other flavours around do not take in Kali. Well due to Sifu going to the Inosanto Academy for six weeks, I have until mid November to try and keep myself in the zone. Got some things in the works, but I fear that I will forget some things without the repetition.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 3, 2014)

Not a lot of options left really. Going to give MT a proper go this time. There is a beginners class on Tuesday that I grabbed my friend and basically asserted that it would be a good idea to go. If he bottles it, he is going on latrine duty. Anyway this time I will be sober. I know I bang on about it, but it feels bloody amazing. Even so though, I still get overwhelming lapse of control sometimes, the kind that leaves in a kind of waking sleep, think the Matrix. Anyway, setting myself two goals. The first is to get to 14-5, then I can start to build back up that muscle memory and conditioning. I need to drop the gut to what would have been fat back in the day. 

The second is the need to regress back towards the core fundamentals. I am now back to shadow boxing, not on technique, but on the co-ordination and basic motor skills. Basically at the worst, I know how to throw a left hook, memory thinks so, but the body can't remember how to. So basically I am a toddler at the moment, it's frustrating, but necessary. I can still see the imprints of what was in my own mind, I just fear that my own mind is damaged too much to comprehend reality. Everything appears to have become a war. I am at war with myself, for several prideful reasons. Pride in what though, that has become my war. The fact that I chose to consume 28-30 units of alcohol nightly, or the fact that my pride was constantly in my face. I guess that would be both, but bloody hell I pissed off with myself, the last ten plus years have been pointless. Well no more. Gym routine dialled in, brain liking oxygen, the stars are twinkling. Oh how like the fact that in the mornings, I actually breath. Yes I like that, in fact I really really like that


----------



## Buka (Oct 3, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Not a lot of options left really. Going to give MT a proper go this time. There is a beginners class on Tuesday that I grabbed my friend and basically asserted that it would be a good idea to go. If he bottles it, he is going on latrine duty. Anyway this time I will be sober. I know I bang on about it, but it feels bloody amazing. Even so though, I still get overwhelming lapse of control sometimes, the kind that leaves in a kind of waking sleep, think the Matrix. Anyway, setting myself two goals. The first is to get to 14-5, then I can start to build back up that muscle memory and conditioning. I need to drop the gut to what would have been fat back in the day.
> 
> The second is the need to regress back towards the core fundamentals. I am now back to shadow boxing, not on technique, but on the co-ordination and basic motor skills. Basically at the worst, I know how to throw a left hook, memory thinks so, but the body can't remember how to. So basically I am a toddler at the moment, it's frustrating, but necessary. I can still see the imprints of what was in my own mind, I just fear that my own mind is damaged too much to comprehend reality. Everything appears to have become a war. I am at war with myself, for several prideful reasons. Pride in what though, that has become my war. The fact that I chose to consume 28-30 units of alcohol nightly, or the fact that my pride was constantly in my face. I guess that would be both, but bloody hell I pissed off with myself, the last ten plus years have been pointless. Well no more. Gym routine dialled in, brain liking oxygen, the stars are twinkling. Oh how like the fact that in the mornings, I actually breath. Yes I like that, in fact I really really like that



Al the best to you, brother. I'm going to caution you about one thing, though, and probably not what you think. In a perfect world none of us would drink, smoke, eat junk food or sleep with anyone crazier than we are. But we all now it ain't a perfect world. The more you train the less you'll probably drink. But don't let your mind make it an either/or thing. Our mind likes to find ways to get what the body wants. If the mind figures it can get you to drink, maybe you'll give up this workout thing. Don't let it do that. I'm not saying drinking is a good thing, but it's better to not let yourself stop working out. Keep rocking, bro.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 4, 2014)

Buka said:


> Al the best to you, brother. I'm going to caution you about one thing, though, and probably not what you think. In a perfect world none of us would drink, smoke, eat junk food or sleep with anyone crazier than we are. But we all now it ain't a perfect world. The more you train the less you'll probably drink. But don't let your mind make it an either/or thing. Our mind likes to find ways to get what the body wants. If the mind figures it can get you to drink, maybe you'll give up this workout thing. Don't let it do that. I'm not saying drinking is a good thing, but it's better to not let yourself stop working out. Keep rocking, bro.



Yeah. Thankfully I am well and truly on the wagon. The break in my routine so early on after getting the gym and what not, is a bit annoying. Not sure about my vaporiser though. It is not like smoking a proper cigarette, but not sure if the vapor is any worse or not.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 4, 2014)

Feeling a lot better today. Buka is nominated for Saint hood. I know now that it is on me, just needed to be in the right frame of mind, to properly read it. Thanks man!!


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 23, 2014)

Not liking this absence one bit, but I know that would be a selfish point of view. Plus disrespectful I would venture. However, I do not know what to do with it, I am just a newbie. Okay basic stuff there and yes I know, that was the instructor letting me know crawl before you can walk. But not sure what routines to follow. Any advice welcomed as I am not sure what to concentrate on. Boxing or Gunting, or both?


----------

